# FS Stg 2 Snow Performance kit with extras.



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

i have a Snow Performance Stg 2 kit, with the VC 25 MAF controller unit. also have the earlier Safe Injection Controller, and the boost control valve. extra tubing also. even has the reservoir.
the setup has a 375 nozzle, i do not have the 60 anymore. it is a complete setup other than that one nozzle. it even has the upgraded 150-180psi pump.
i had it installed on my drag rabbit, wired up and tested, never ran it though. i always used C-16, so there was never a need. the original plan for the car was occasional street use with mainly a drag strip focus..... i have the Stg 2 controller that was never wired up as well. originally i had it wired up with an Aquamist HSV, and never had the final mapping done to it. the HSV is long gone though, thats why i got the controller instead.
since both my drag cars use C-16 and are never to see the street this is a non-needed item anymore.....

so maybe $500 shipped anywhere in US, Priority mail? i am in no real hurry to get it gone, its been sitting for awhile.... and can sit for longer. i just have no need for it, and thought maybe someone else could use a good deal on it. i got it thru USRallyTeam from Scott.
will consider partial/full trades, also. there are lots of things i do need.
twin 044's (real ones)
1200cc injectors.
WG (Tial 38mm preferably)
RS2 headlights (wishful thinking here)
price today on USRT website
$439 for the kit. it includes the 150-180 upgrade pump and reservoir, and VC-25 MAF controller
.
$199 for Safe-injection
$59 for Safe Injection Solenoid
thanks for looking.....


----------



## JackTruman (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: FS Stg 2 Snow Performance kit with extras. (speeding-g60)*

Interested in the Safe-injection and Safe Injection Solenoid.
let me know what your bottom dollar is.


----------

